# Changed front brakes with pics



## lornejack (Jun 7, 2013)

My Eco has 69km and the front disks were pulsing badly at highway speeds. So I decided to change them..
After some deliberation on drilled rotors I bought regular solid ones and new pads off ebay 














I'll post some pictures but not document the entire step by step.. There are lots of videos on YouTube is you need help.
The hardest thing was removing the screws holding on the disks but an manual impact driver with a t27 bit got it after lots of wacks with a hammer. And a few size 12 boots to break free the disks.








My disks looked OK from on inital inspection, but once off the inside was rusted and only had marginal bite.



















Install was easy.. Used lots of anti-seize it slow down the corrosion and lubed the sliders with synthetic grease.







And shinny new brakes













Did a 5 minute drive to help seat the pads, being careful to not come to a full stop.
And my Cruze stops very well now


----------



## MCH86GN (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice. I will replace my front rotors before I start having issues with them. It seems that GM puts the cheapest, crappiest rotors and brake pads on their lower end vehicles. Everyone that I have owned or leased need the the front rotors replaced within 3 years. I replaced the rotors on my 2000 s-10 in 2003. 160k miles later and the same rotors are on the truck.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm replacing my front pads this weekend with Raybestos Advanced Technology Ceramics. I just turned 65,000 miles and although my original pads still have some meat on them I want to change them before winter sets in. FWIW, my rotors are still in excellent shape so besides just checking for run-out I'm not even going to mess with them.


----------

